# Clitoresque



## re-peat (Feb 18, 2010)

*Clitoresque* (suite in 5 episodes, for various sampled, modeled and synthesized instruments).

_


----------



## Markus S (Feb 18, 2010)

Impressive, I really like the Kurt Weil-ish-Schoenbergien touch of it, sounds definitely like 1916 to me.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 18, 2010)

Great work, re-peat. Great harmonies and clever writing. Mix is top notch as well.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pieces Re-peat! I have become a fan of your music. :D


----------



## videohlper (Feb 18, 2010)

I had trouble finding it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 18, 2010)

videohlper @ Thu Feb 18 said:


> I had trouble finding it.



lol at the note G


----------



## madbulk (Feb 18, 2010)

videohlper @ Thu Feb 18 said:


> I had trouble finding it.



bravo


----------



## Rob (Feb 18, 2010)

apart from the great writing I am always amazed by the clarity of Piet's mixes... I wonder how he does it...


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 18, 2010)

Rob @ Thu Feb 18 said:


> apart from the great writing I am always amazed by the clarity of Piet's mixes... I wonder how he does it...



"I wonder how he does it" A team of fairies, gnomes, a time machine and some expensive gear and not a lot of reverb.


----------



## mf (Feb 18, 2010)

Rob @ Thu Feb 18 said:


> I wonder how he does it...


listening


----------



## NedK (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes...very nice!


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh yes... very nice, indeed.


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 18, 2010)

Amazing writing, performance & mixing.
Kind of debussy meets Mr. Bungle 

May I ask what piano are you using?


----------



## SergeD (Feb 19, 2010)

The title itself is pure Satie, the piece is pure painting. 

Is Satie jamming with Weather Report ?

SergeD



SergeD


----------



## hbuus (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn, re-peat, can't you use your talent to write some music which I like for a change? 8)
Why does it have to be so weird! :D 

Anyway, clarity in the mix is also something I notice every time you post a mp3. 
It sounds great.
To begin with, while listening to the piano at the start, I thought to myself: "This could actually be a classical recording I was listening to".
But something about the intro piece bugged me.
It is like the player is kind of racing to finish the piece.
Like when a person who is nervous is talking a little bit too fast, you know?
To be specific, I would have liked the note/reverb to ring off for a little bit longer at 0:27, 0:33 and 0:45, to mention just a few places.
Like when the intro piano piece ends at 1:27 - exactly like that.
Here, you can hear the reverb of the note ring off.
It creates a little breathing point in the music.

Nevertheless I do feel rather funny commenting like this.
Myself, I can't even make a piece containing just three staccato notes sound good!

Anyway, thanks for posting.

Best,
Henrik


EDIT:
Btw. I realize this is a matter of taste.
I suspect you have made a very conscious choice to not have those notes I'm talking about ring off, because you wanted it to sound exactly like it sounds right now.


----------



## mf (Feb 19, 2010)

Me thinks, if it was different, then it was different.

I mean, if David had a bigger dick, then his dick would've been bigger.


----------



## re-peat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody!

*Rob,*
There is no method to my mixing, I'm affraid, and it's not all that easy to say where the clarity comes from. Maybe this has something to do with it:
- I treat my instruments as *electronic sounds* (which is what they are of course) and not as emulations of real instruments. Might sound obvious and unimportant, but I believe it isn't, because that way, I'm not burdened by having to tediously attempt to mimick the behaviour and sonic characteristics of real instruments in a real space.
In other words: I'm never inihibited by the idea that I have to do a convincing mock-up. I merely blend timbres and don't mind the artificiality of the proceedings at all. And that's a very liberating thought.
- Choosing *the right reverbs* is tremendously important, I think. (Here, I've used just two: one instance of the TC VSS3 and one instance of the UAD EMT250, both rather inconspiciously.) But I also always use a *delay*. I've already mentioned this several times before, but to my ears, good use of a delay (rather than an additional reverb) creates a nice sense of depth, without the extra cloud that a reverb inevitably contributes. There's various amounts of delay on nearly all in the instruments in these pieces. And it makes a big difference.
- *High-pass filters*, mercilessly cutting away all the low-end in sounds that have no business down there.
- I often *mix at extremely low levels*. Loud levels are nice, yes, but low levels are far more illuminating when having to judge the degree of muddyness and clarity. 

*Dfhagai,*
The piano is a mix of several virtual pianos. The overal sound is the Garritan Steinway, but with several notes (or sometimes even ranges of notes) replaced by the Galaxy II, the Roland V-Piano and/or Ivory. A hybrid virtual Steinway, so to speak. (The piano in the 4th fragment - the one with the brush drums - is one of Ivory's upright pianos combined with the V-Piano.)

*Henrik,*
Regarding the performance of the piano intro: I must say, my instincts make me avoid the longer pauses which you would have liked to hear. To me, such stretches would quickly sound a bit self-conscious (as a performance) and also lend an undesirable air of 'serieux' to pieces which, let's be honest about this, amount to little more than light-weight trifles.

Thanks again!

(Link is removed now.)

_


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 19, 2010)

Re-peat, if you don't mind me asking, cause I find this perplexing, why do you keep the link for just a brief moment? You must have a reason for this. Don't you want more people to hear your music?


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 19, 2010)

Poof ... gone.

Too late to the party ... :(


----------



## david robinson (Feb 19, 2010)

this piece did wonders here.....
i played it for my girlfriend.....
she was tickled pink ------- then red =======
then purple.
i didn't have to do a thing - worst luck.
jr.


----------



## david robinson (Feb 19, 2010)

re-peat,
very, very nice.
and not a lot of reverb.
this adds presence and keeps the detail.
jr.


----------



## michaelv (Feb 19, 2010)

Where's it gone?!


----------



## musicpete (Feb 20, 2010)

File not found....


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 21, 2010)

Tss, missed it! Is it there chance for re-upload, I would like to hear it 

Thanks


----------

